# Can't believe I missed this....



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't notice till I was icing them down. Gigged it in the gulf, wading. Is this off of one of those Cosson gig's? My gig is about $4 with tax!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No way is that a cosson gig. Looks like it is threaded on one end.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

It's threaded from where it broke to the point. In other words the entire length. 6 inches in length. My main point was I could not believe I didn't see it when I put it in the sack.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

You start missing things when you get older


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely not one of Jim’s gigs. Nice of you to try to throw his work under the bus though. Enjoy your $4 gig.


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Daylate, you are not funny! Splittine, relax, it was a damn question. No bus driving here. Yes, I do enjoy my $4 gig and the fillets.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I guarantee you he was not questioning or denigrating Jim's gigs. He knows they are the finest gigs you can buy.



That is one of those new threaded tags. Shame on you NipTide for gigging a tagged fish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Spittune, see what happens when they outlaw political posts? They have lost 80% of the old time posters. Plus mexico and Canada just signed a trade agreement with US


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is from a gig with replaceable barbs. I have one.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like a homemade gig


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe a 6" Penny nail with the head cut off?


----------

